# Got My Mount Back



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I got my mount back today! I shot him during bow season in late October, 2005 in Holmes County. He's a 9-point and this biggest of mine thus far...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No pictures!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm trying...I trying to figure it out.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If nothing else e-mail them to me and I'll post them for you!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking deer Fish. Nice looking work you had done.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

very nice deer and the mount looks great. Good job.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks great, nice buck too.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

nice buck man. mount looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! Just put the trail cam up yesterday! Getting the itch already!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That's one of the coolest mounts I ever seen, Nice Buck!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Very Nice looking Mount, Did you score him ? I took 2 Bucks this year, I am doing 1 Bleached & 1 just the Skullcap. Wait till you see the 6 point I took from Wv, this past year. Biggest one ive saw yet in the woods, As a 6 Point that is.

I like the Mount on your Buck, Very Nice.  

Catmazter


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

He scored 136


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> He scored 136


He looks bigger than that. Regardless, that's a beautiful deer. Congrats :!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just shy of ohio big buck then....? What is BB club 140


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------

